# Die Frau in Schwarz 2: Engel des Todes - Gewinnt ein hochwertiges Gaming-Headset von Beyerdynamic im Wert von 300 Euro



## Gast1669461003 (9. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Frau in Schwarz 2: Engel des Todes - Gewinnt ein hochwertiges Gaming-Headset von Beyerdynamic im Wert von 300 Euro* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die Frau in Schwarz 2: Engel des Todes - Gewinnt ein hochwertiges Gaming-Headset von Beyerdynamic im Wert von 300 Euro


----------



## d2wap (9. Juli 2015)

Mal ne kleine Frage... WOHIN soll man die richtige Antwort senden?

E-Mail Adresse / Betreff fürs Gewinnspiel gibts nicht... oder hab ich was übersehen?

... denn die richtige Antwort als Comment zu posten würde ja den Spaß verderben...
Und noch eine Anmerkung: Wie lange läuft das Gewinnspiel?


----------



## Gespinst (9. Juli 2015)

> Unter allen Einsendungen der richtigen Antwort in den Kommentaren verlosen wir das Headset an einen zufällig auserwählten Sieger.


-> Dann wohl hier: *Susan Hill*


----------



## golani79 (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## LordNecro (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## sebingel (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Jamikus (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## DaBe1812 (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Random (9. Juli 2015)

*Susan Hill*


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## BigLuke (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Konstantin1995 (9. Juli 2015)

d2wap schrieb:


> [...] ... denn die richtige Antwort als Comment zu posten würde ja den Spaß verderben... [...]



Ach, du hättest nur als erster einen falschen Namen schreiben müssen. Vielleicht wären ja ein paar, die zu faul zum googlen sind, darauf reingefallen. 

Aber die Antwor ist natürlich: *Susan Hill*


----------



## Kinorenegade (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## astaz (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## BasicVibes2015 (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## ConanDerCimmerier (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Rookster (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill

... aber ein wenig merkwürdig ist diese Art der Antwortübermittlung schon.


----------



## Teac11 (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Malifurion (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Lukas09 (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## brun00 (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Thangalf (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Artes (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube, die richtige Antwort lautet "*Susan Hill*", oder?


----------



## HowdyM (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill )


----------



## Molos (9. Juli 2015)

kann nur "Susan Hill" sein


----------



## Kampftigerlein (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juli 2015)

jk rowling


----------



## DarkForce11 (9. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Bitex (10. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## ELSI (10. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill​


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2015)

Susan Elizabeth Hill


----------



## Rudania (10. Juli 2015)

Susan Elizabeth Hill


----------



## Yoshio (10. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Hoodium (10. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Knight1 (10. Juli 2015)

Susan  Hill


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. Juli 2015)

Ich bin durch einige Scherzkekse etwas verunsichert...probier es aber mal mit...

Susan Hill


----------



## Legion47 (10. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Nastja (10. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## JayZfaro (10. Juli 2015)

Ich würde sagen, der Roman war von Susan Hill.


----------



## FalconEye (10. Juli 2015)

Susan Elizabeth Hill


----------



## UthaSnake (10. Juli 2015)

Susan Elizabeth Hill


----------



## solidus246 (10. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## G3NMA (10. Juli 2015)

Susan Elizabeth Hill ^^


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2015)

Was macht ihr nur wenn ich mir das "Elizabeth" ausgedacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G3NMA (10. Juli 2015)

haste nich wiki sagt dit gleiche^^


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2015)

Wikipedia kann jeder editieren ^^


----------



## Flo66R6 (10. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Gloryas (10. Juli 2015)

Die Schriftstellerin heißt Susan Hill


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## fake-uschi (10. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## petra10967 (10. Juli 2015)

Der Roman zur Film-Vorlage stammt von SUSAN HILL


----------



## ch0sen123 (10. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2015)

Benny Hill


----------



## bientje (11. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## LSDSteven (11. Juli 2015)

Susan Elizabeth Hill


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2015)

silent hill


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2015)

Terence Hill


----------



## Kerkilabro (11. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## shep2154 (11. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Dalaria (11. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## gradan (12. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## benobar (12. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## jolie1107 (12. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## diddel30 (13. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## pagat1 (13. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## cdavinci (13. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## StupidHero (13. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2015)

Das ganze ist relativ witzlos. Hier hätte man eine Eintragungssoftware vorschalten müssen. So schreiben 10.000 vom 1. ab. Das ist doch Blödsinn.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2015)

Mit vollem Namen heißt sie *Su​san Elizabeth Hill.*


----------



## frosty2000 (13. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Cobra2013 (13. Juli 2015)

Su?san (Elizabeth) Hill


----------



## SnakeZwei (13. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## kallewurz (13. Juli 2015)

Susan  Hill


----------



## MarkusAltmeyer (13. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## JeanneDarc66 (13. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Hotshot2222 (13. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## aggi777 (13. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Bluemaster1981 (13. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## nad1977 (13. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## psn85 (13. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Peter38 (14. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Madoxwin (14. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## batekha (14. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## sauberfrau (14. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Batze (14. Juli 2015)

Wie lange geht denn das Gewinnspiel, also wann wird der Gewinner bekanntgegeben?


----------



## roessi86 (14. Juli 2015)

Susan Elizabeth Hill


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill... Schaue jetzt Teil 1. [emoji6]


----------



## KalleHirsch (14. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## iwaniwan (14. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## DL3MIB (15. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Laila49 (15. Juli 2015)

Susan Elizabeth Hill


----------



## gradan (15. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## ttaeufer (15. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Zapped (15. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill (gruppenzwang ftw)


----------



## Shatrauggg (15. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## anka893 (15. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## pilvi (15. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## AlexFCA (15. Juli 2015)

Das war Susan Hill


----------



## Madwood (15. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Spearhead83 (15. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## triggylol (16. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## baztime (16. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill ist die Antwort.


----------



## iha03 (16. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## staplerfahrer (16. Juli 2015)

Hmm, schwierig
Susan Hill


----------



## bruhnm (16. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## deepmor (16. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## Bueschi95 (16. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## mentos02020 (16. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## iseeeybabe (16. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## houly (16. Juli 2015)

Susann Hill


----------



## pol85 (16. Juli 2015)

ihr Name ist Susan Hill


----------



## jasulba (16. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## shivaro (16. Juli 2015)

Die Vorlage ist von Susan Hill


----------



## Warlock34 (16. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## tripleseven777 (16. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## venyl (16. Juli 2015)

susan hill


----------



## Ruedi96 (16. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## LadyArwen1984 (16. Juli 2015)

Der erste Teil war schon ein Hammer. Ich freu mich riesig auf eine Fortsetzung. Jas_ludwig@web.de


----------



## LadyArwen1984 (16. Juli 2015)

*Lösung:*

Hallo! 
Der Roman zum Film Die Frau in Schwarz 2 ist von Susan Hills
Jas_ludwig@web.de


----------



## JoeKickass (16. Juli 2015)

Susan Hill


----------



## hurtsoul (16. Juli 2015)

Er ist von Susan Hill


----------



## pittiping (16. Juli 2015)

Der Roman zum Film Die Frau in Schwarz 2 ist von Susan Hills


----------



## kiza (16. Juli 2015)

von Susan Hill


----------



## MarcDN (16. Juli 2015)

Von Susan Hill


----------



## mansan80 (16. Juli 2015)

Die Romanvorlage stammt von Susan Hill


----------



## sylle-tom (16. Juli 2015)

susann hill


----------



## sebingel (10. August 2015)

wird auch irgendwann bekannt gegeben ob jemand und wer gewonnen hat?


----------



## luki0710 (18. August 2015)

Ich weiß es[emoji2][emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2] 

Ich bin bestimmt der einzige  der es weiß. 

Es ist Susann Hill



Wie immer alle aus den Löchern kommen wenn es was zu gewinnen gibt. [emoji6]


----------



## Batze (18. August 2015)

sebingel schrieb:


> wird auch irgendwann bekannt gegeben ob jemand und wer gewonnen hat?



Scheinbar nicht. Also das ist hier schon immer ein wenig komisch. Auf anderen Seiten kann man immer sehen ob und wer was gewonnen hat. Lässt leider einen faden Beigeschmack daherkommen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. August 2015)

Sau-Boy hast gewonnen. [emoji6]


----------



## luki0710 (18. August 2015)

Ist das Gewinnspiel den zuende? Es gab/gibt doch gar keinen Einsendeschluss ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. August 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Sau-Boy hast gewonnen. [emoji6]


Hab ich heute auch (durch Grolmori) erfahren. Unfassbar, dass man sogar mit ner falschen Antwort gewinnen kann.


----------



## Batze (18. August 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab ich heute auch (durch Grolmori) erfahren. Unfassbar, dass man sogar mit ner falschen Antwort gewinnen kann.


Wie meinste das?


----------



## Konstantin1995 (18. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> sauerlandboy79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _Hab ich heute auch (durch Grolmori) erfahren. Unfassbar, dass man sogar mit ner falschen Antwort gewinnen kann. _
> ...



So:


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Benny Hill





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Terence Hill



Wahrscheinlich hattest du dank deiner 2 Kommentare sogar noch die doppelte Gewinnchance.


----------



## Batze (18. August 2015)

Irgendwie verstehe ich gerade gar nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich gerade gar nichts.


er hatte Spaßantworten geschrieben (andere bekannte Personen, die so wie die korrekte Antwort "Hill" als Nachnamen haben) und trotzdem gewonnen - fällt jetzt der Groschen?  

Ich hätte btw. auf Martina Hill oder Damon Hill getippt, vlt auch auf Hamburger Hill oder Hill Billie  ^^


----------



## Konstantin1995 (18. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich gerade gar nichts.



Sauerlandboy hat zwei Kommentare hier geschrieben, wobei keiner von beiden "Susan Hill" enthielt. Trotz der falschen Antworten hat er gewonnen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit.: Zu langsam... Ich sollte nicht immer auf Antworten klicken und 10 Minuten noch was anderes machen.


----------



## Batze (18. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> er hatte Spaßantworten geschrieben (andere bekannte Personen, die so wie die korrekte Antwort "Hill" als Nachnamen haben) und trotzdem gewonnen - fällt jetzt der Groschen?
> 
> Ich hätte btw. auf Martina Hill oder Damon Hill getippt, vlt auch auf Hamburger Hill oder Hill Billie  ^^


Na ok.

Aber es steht immer noch nicht da, wer nun gewonnen hat, wenn überhaupt jemand was gewonnen hat. Das steht ja immer noch offen.
Da sollte sich mal ein interner von PCG zu äußern.

Ach so, Sauerlandboy hat gewonnen?
Wo steht das denn? Also offiziell.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Na ok.
> 
> Aber es steht immer noch nicht da, wer nun gewonnen hat, wenn überhaupt jemand was gewonnen hat. Das steht ja immer noch offen.
> Da sollte sich mal ein interner von PCG zu äußern.
> ...


 ach so meinst du das - SLB hatte das neulich in einem der G&W-Threads gepostet (ich vermute mal "der tag war gut/merkwürdig),  dass er Kopfhörer bei der pcg gewonnen hat und gar nicht mehr weiß, wieso und warum


----------



## Wynn (19. August 2015)

Vieleicht trollt er uns nur


----------



## Batze (19. August 2015)

Also ich finde es schon merkwürdig warum PCG nicht ganz offiziell sagt wer gewonnen hat.


----------



## luki0710 (19. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ich finde es schon merkwürdig warum PCG nicht ganz offiziell sagt wer gewonnen hat.


Wahrscheinlich musstest du die Lösung per e-mail schicken und keiner hats gemacht.


----------



## Wynn (19. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ich finde es schon merkwürdig warum PCG nicht ganz offiziell sagt wer gewonnen hat.



Vieleicht haben die auch garnicht die gewinne sondern der gewinnspielpartner hat ausgelosen wie bei der ps4


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2015)

Ich hoffe ich muss da jetzt nichts zuzahlen wenn ich den Kopfhörer nach eigenen Vorstellungen zusammenstelle. Im Gewinnspiel-Text ist die Rede von einem Wert von 300 Euro, aber bei gewissen Änderungen an Farben und Material steigt der Preis des Kopfhörers weiter nach oben... Oder spielt das für mich als Gewinner keine Rolle?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2015)

Hersteller hat mir geantwortet. Kann nach Herzenswunsch eine eigene Konfiguration zusammenstellen. Fein. [emoji106] 

Was ist eigentlich Viskoselastik? Ist das für die Ohrmuscheln besser als Kunstleder? Kenne mich damit nicht wirklich aus...


----------



## luki0710 (21. August 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hersteller hat mir geantwortet. Kann nach Herzenswunsch eine eigene Konfiguration zusammenstellen. Fein. [emoji106]
> 
> Was ist eigentlich Viskoselastik? Ist das für die Ohrmuscheln besser als Kunstleder? Kenne mich damit nicht wirklich aus...


Das ist der Stoff mitdem die ergonomischen Schlafkissen sind. Also so ne Art Schaumstoff.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, kann mir aber vorstellen das dadurch weniger Außengeräusche zuhören sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. August 2015)

Steht Velours nicht mehr zur Auswahl? Falls ja, würde ich das nehmen, das hat den höchsten Tragekomfort. Bei den anderen Materialien bekommt man leicht(er) schwitzige Ohren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Steht Velours nicht mehr zur Auswahl? Falls ja, würde ich das nehmen, das hat den höchsten Tragekomfort. Bei den anderen Materialien bekommt man leicht(er) schwitzige Ohren.


Gibt es. Hab ich bei meinem Sennheiser auch, wusste nur gerade nichts mit dem Visko-Zeugs anzufangen.
Denke ich bleibe auch weiterhin bei Velours.


----------

